# Wanted to Borrow Fujiwara Terayasu Maboroshi



## Von blewitt

I am interested in trying out a western Gyuto from Fujiwara Terayasu, preferably 240-270. I have one of his Nashiji knives, but am interested in the maboroshi.
If you have one you would be willing to send to the other side of the world, please let me know. I will take care of all associated costs.

Thanks


----------



## Hbeernink

Huw, did you get any nibbles here? I have a nashiji as well, and like it enough that I'm thinking of a denka (or maybe a maboroshi)


----------



## knyfeknerd

You should just go ahead and buy one Huw. They are pretty sweet. I had one a for a while that I sold to TK about a year ago. Mine was a 195mm, so kinda small, but a sexy little knife all the same. I sold it because I just didn't use it that much at my catering job, but now that I'm back on a line, I really miss it!


----------

